# voorzet



## Chimel

Dag allemaal,

Ik ken wel de betekenis van _voorzet_ in voetbal, maar hier krijg ik een document dat als titel "voorzetnota" heeft (geen andere context of anders zou ik het hele document moeten citeren...).

Wat moet ik mij daarbij voorstellen? Wat betekent voor jullie _voorzet_ in een niet sportieve context?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Zonder nadere context denk ik aan een voorlopige nota, een conceptnota, een nota waarin niets definitiefs staat, maar waarin voorstellen worden uiteengezet.


----------



## Peterdg

Een "voorzet" kan ook overdrachtelijk gebruikt worden: iemand een voorzet geven = iemand een hint geven. Ik weet wel niet of dat algemeen gekend is.

Kan je ook niet zeggen wat voor soort document het is? Is het een Belgisch of Nederlands document? Is het formeel of eerder informeel? Zakelijk? Juridisch, Een contract? enz. Je zou wel wat context kunnen geven die nuttig zou kunnen zijn; wat ik hiervoor heb aangehaald, is ook context.


----------



## bibibiben

_Voorzet _is in Nederland verheven taal voor het informele _beginnetje_.

Het is maar een voorzet = Ce n'est qu'une première etape.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor die nuttige reacties !



Peterdg said:


> Kan je ook niet zeggen wat voor soort document het is? Is het een Belgisch of Nederlands document? Is het formeel of eerder informeel? Zakelijk? Juridisch, Een contract? enz. Je zou wel wat context kunnen geven die nuttig zou kunnen zijn; wat ik hiervoor heb aangehaald, is ook context.



Het is een Belgisch document, nog vrij informeel, van een organisatie naar mogelijke partners over de uitwerking van een gezamelijk project. De organisatie zelf is er al mee bezig en geeft een stand van zaken en ook vooruitzichten over dit initiatief. "Conceptnota", "voorlopipge nota" van Hans Molenslag lijken me dus vrij adequate synoniemen.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog iets vanuit de oorspronkelijke context: een voorzet geven houdt volgens mij in dat iemand aan een ander doorgeeft ("passt") zodat die op het doel kan schieten of de bal erin kan koppen...


----------



## eno2

DVD online:
voorzet
voor·zet
zelfstandig naamwoord • de m • voorzetten
1 spel eerste zet•wit heeft de voorzet•iem. de voorzet laten
2 bij balspelen slag of trap waardoor de bal voor het vijandelijke doel komt
3 figuurlijk voorbereidende strategische handeling•een voorzet geven, doenals eerste een idee opperen

--

Enkel betekenis drie geldt, in deze context. Aangezien het niet het allereerste begin is (betekenis 1 waarin voorzet de openeningszet betekent. Bij het schaken bv & ook metaforisch)

De voetbalmetafoor komt er hier evenmin  bij te pas, tenzij je echt tegen de  tegenstander wil scoren, met zo'n nota, metaforisch. 

Ik keek even op google naar "voorzetnota" (30 resultaten, 3 blz) en "voorzet nota" (1 blz) en volgens mij kan je het creatieve voorzetnota (dat een strategische zet suggereert) gewoon vervangen door het veel vlakkere 'voorstelnota', of inderdaad 'conceptnota' wat toch uiteindelijk allemaal hetzelfde betekent als 'voorzetnota' - zonder de strategische pretentie. Concept is ~ontwerp. Voorstel is ook ~ontwerp.

Er zijn een hoop samenstellingen met concept in DVD te vinden, maar niet conceptnota.

Voorzetnota blijft het beste woord natuurlijk.


----------



## Chimel

Hartelijk dank voor de uitleg !


----------

